# Zweite Grafikkarte nur für PhysX Beschleunigung



## SugarD92 (10. August 2013)

*Zweite Grafikkarte nur für PhysX Beschleunigung*

Hallo ich habe mir vor kurzem eine geforce gtx 770 von EVGA zugelegt und meine 660 Ti von Zotac außer Dienst gestellt.

Beim surfen auf der Nvidia Website gibt es ein Thema über SLI-Physx in dem steht , das ich eine zweite Karte nur für Physx Beschleunigung verwenden kann und diese in dem besonderen Fall einen unterschiedlichen Prozessor haben darf.

SLI Physx | NVIDIA

Meine Frage lautet also: Wäre es möglich die 660 zusammen mit der 770 zu verwenden aufgrund verschiedener Hersteller (Speicher
                                    haben beide zwei GB)                         
                                    und hat vielleicht schon jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Thema?

Da  Nvidia zu diesem Thema nicht wirklich viel auf der Website stehen hat.

Mfg David


----------



## Herbboy (10. August 2013)

Möglich wäre es, aber es wäre völliger Unsinn. Die GTX 770 ist so stark, die macht PhysX nebenbei. Ich würde daher niemals nur wegen ein paar wenigen FPS, die man dann bei den paar PhysX-Games vielleicht hat (es gibt nur sehr wenige Games mit PhysX, und es sieht auch nicht danach aus, dass sich PhysX großartig weiter verbreiten würde bei kommenden Games), eine so wertvolle Karte wie die GTX 660 Ti dafür "verschwenden". Dazu kommt der völlig unnötige Strombedarf für die vermutlich 99% der Zeit, in denen Du PhysX gar nicht brauchst. Verkauf lieber die GTX 660 Ti, von dem Geld kannst Du dann was viel sinnvolleres kaufen


----------



## SugarD92 (11. August 2013)

Der Unsinnigkeit bin ich mir bewusst . Aber als ich es gelesen hatte war ich schon ziemlich neugierig ob das funktionieren würde.

Auf jeden fall danke für die Antwort.


----------



## Enisra (11. August 2013)

Vielleicht hat irgendeiner mal als Machbarkeitstest einen Treiber geschrieben der das kann, allerdings, naja
so kennst man das System nur vom Betrieb einer Alten Nvidia-Karte, einer 8800 z.B. und einer neuen ATI Radeon, aber das läuft halt alles wenn nur unter Costum-Firmware


----------



## Herbboy (11. August 2013)

SugarD92 schrieb:


> Der Unsinnigkeit bin ich mir bewusst . Aber als ich es gelesen hatte war ich schon ziemlich neugierig ob das funktionieren würde.
> 
> Auf jeden fall danke für die Antwort.



Also, funktionieren müsste es, ich hab schon früher auch von Leuten gelesen, die zB ne alte 8880 GT oder so für PhysX nutzten ^^


----------



## Eol_Ruin (12. August 2013)

Enisra schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat irgendeiner mal als Machbarkeitstest einen Treiber geschrieben der das kann, allerdings, naja
> so kennst man das System nur vom Betrieb einer Alten Nvidia-Karte, einer 8800 z.B. und einer neuen ATI Radeon, aber das läuft halt alles wenn nur unter Costum-Firmware


 
 ?

Was hat das mit seiner Frage zu tun?
Es geht um 2 Nvidia-Karten. Da braucht man keine "Custom" () Firmware damit PhysX mit zwei Karten funktioniert.

Mal ganz davon abgesehen das bei einer GTX 770 wirklich wenig Sinn macht.


----------



## Lunica (12. August 2013)

Ich finde Physx in den meisten Spielen ziemlich mies implementiert - Sieht oft genauso beschi**en aus wie TressFX in Tomb Raider.

Sacred - Mafia - Alice - Borderlands - Batman - (und vermutlich auch Witcher 3) ... da sieht es ganz gut aus; aber sonnst?

Ich würde  die 660Ti verkaufen.


----------

